# помогите пожалуйста оценить аккордеон



## 1nk (24 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте!
В наследство осталось несколько аккордеонов, 
weltmeister supita, weltmeister s4, weltmeister s5, soprani settimio
Маме необходимо их срочно продать, а за сколько она не знает.
Визуально все аккордеоны в очень хорошем состоянии

Фото: http://vkontakte.ru/albums453687#/album453687_139279218

Спасибо заранее...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (25 Июл 2011)

Вопрос из разряда "а сколько у Вас стоит полечить зуб?" Надо смотреть состояние инструмента. Внешний вид, конечно, это уже плюс, но нутро бывает разное. Мне в ремонт один раз попалась Супитка на которой сезон поиграли на морском лайнере. Что было с голосами... Вам лучше не описывать. Или продавайте вслепую, кто за сколько возьмёт, или уж найдите хорошего мастера (не жлоба!), чтобы оценил. Для примера цена Супиты, как у Вас, может колебаться от 25.000 до 90.000р в зависимости от состояния и региона в котором Вы живёте. Удачной Вам продажи.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (25 Июл 2011)

Это где Супиты по 25000 руб? Пришлите мне две пожалуйста.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (25 Июл 2011)

25000 - Убитая в доску. Капиталка с заменой меха, левой механики, на правую без слёз нельзя смотреть и т.д. и т.п. Я же написал, что в зависимости от состояния. И то брать такую в ремонт не выгодно. Работы куча, а результат не всегда предсказуем.


----------

